# E-tech Tint Spray



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi folks,

I have bought a couple of cans of e tech tint spray to tint my rear lights.I got clear aftermarket clusters but even with red bulbs my brake lights are virtually white hence the reason for tinting.

Can anyone recommend a laquer to use on the lights once tinted?


----------

